# anyone riding bus regularly with their V?



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

my employer allowed me to bring my 5month Lulu to work with me. I ride bus to work every day and i started to take her with me. any tips how to get her behave in the bus? i mean she is doing pretty well, but she tends to get nervous as the bus goes over bumps or stops suddenly. the ride is around 20 minutes. any tips / tricks how to make her sit or lay calmly during the ride? thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

My guess woud be to just keep taking her, it may take a while for her to get used to it.
Maybe even bring her some treats to calm her a little.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Where do you live that you can bring dogs on a bus!?


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

i am in denver. here as everywhere else dogs cant ride buses except service dogs. however it depends on driver if he would accept dog on board. since i ride same bus with same driver every day i only have to deal with two drivers. i convinced them that she will do fine and they let me ride with her. also, i was told by my friend that you can buy reflective vest and service dog sticker on amazon and than there will be no questions.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey!! I'm up in Boulder. Did you get your V from someone out here?

That's pretty neat the driver will let you on. I would also say the more she rides, the more she'll become acclimated. And definitely lots of treats for good behavior. I'd think she'd just be overly excited with the passengers more than anything. If the noises of the bus bother her, maybe you could just stand at a bus stop while buses keep going by to get her used to it. Maybe not today, though, because it's cold out there!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

That's great that you can take your dog to work. I wish I could ... I'm surprised to find that dogs are allowed on the bus. I'm sure she'll get used to the routine eventually.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

we didnt get her from boulder vizsla. our neighbor on next streets breeds vizlas too, we got it from them. 

it is nice to have her around all day even at work. i am wandering how long will it last and how much longer will my employer is going to let her come. she is getting more crazy around here every day


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

We didn't get ours from them either. I still swear we were outcast in the club because of it 

at that age, Vs are full of spit and fire. Speaking from experience, I know they can be excitable at the office with all those people who are coming just to see them (or so they think). But the more you make it part of their routine and correct and teach them wrong and right, the better it will get!

Good luck!


----------

